# Query re VHI One Plan and One Plus Plan for student.



## Up Rovers (24 Jul 2012)

Hi,

I saw an article back in June in the Indo which stated that students who are 21 at renewal can switch their plan to One Plan or One Plus Plan and this can extend the student discount up to age 22.  Presently on Company Plan Plus.

When I look at the VHI website to-day I see that they changed the names of the plan in early July [broken link removed]

Our renewal is not for a while yet so I'm just doing my research at the moment and wondering if anyone has any views on these two plans.  I will give VHI a call also when I get more info.

A pre-existing medical condition also needs to be taken into account on any move of plan.

Thanks.


----------



## snowyb (24 Jul 2012)

Hi, 

Just to clarify, the 'One Plan' and One Plus Plan' have not changed names recently,  you may be confusing them with a different plan.  They can be viewed on the health insurance authority website.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?105&200/

It is available to students up to 22 yrs and in full time education.

Also, students or children do not have to be on the same plan as their parents.

Note, there is no plan called Company Plan Plus, I assume you mean with 'plus' in the title. The main difference between any 'plus' plan and the One plan range is 'outpatient benefits' ie gp visits etc.
The One plan range have very poor outpatient benefits, which  may be ok for a student  but not for an adult depending on your circumstances.
The hospital cover is similar.

Hope this throws some light on your query.

Snowyb


----------

